# Learning Curve



## DiscoKath (Nov 1, 2015)

Please hang in there with me. I'm trying to get used to a new OS - iPad - gift from one a dear friend and and the general learning curve. I promise to improve. Pookie will beat with wet noodles if I don't!!! LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2015)

Fifty lashes for you Kath!


----------



## DiscoKath (Nov 2, 2015)

You're cool  Pookie said I'd like you!!!  LOL


----------



## Pookie (Nov 2, 2015)

She only gets 50 and I got 125 when I accidentally misspelled a word? Seriously?


----------



## DiscoKath (Nov 9, 2015)

Ugh!!!!! I'm having a tough time learning this!!!


----------

